# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Het bak/kook topic

## Cyntia19

Heeyy,

Ikzelf bak heel veel. O.a koek, mijn eigen brood en broodjes, cakjes, taarten (mokka creme echt lekker) Dit omdat ik vind dat er in koekjes en brood etc van de supermarkt veel troep zit conserveeringsmiddelen etc. 

Ik maak ook mijn eigen snitzels,sju etc. ook vanwege dezelfde reden,

Toen ik ermee begon leek het best moeilijk maar het is toch makkelijker dan je denkt. En je merkt het ook aan je lichaam dat het gezonder is. Minder puisten etc.

Zijn er meer mensen die veel bakken/koken?
Wat is je favoriete recept?
Wat zou je graag nog leren maken?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ontzettend leuk topic zeg! Bakken vind ik zelf ook erg leuk, helaas wegens tijdsgebrek doe ik het erg weinig. Brood bak ik ook wel eens zelf, maar dan gewoon een beetje valsspelend met een pak en een broodbakmachine haha! 

Maar ik ben wel benieuwd naar wat leuke recepten!

----------


## Cyntia19

Kfc kip (kip in een krokant jasje)

Nodig:
Frituurpan (170 graden)
bloem
kippenpoten
uienpoeder
knoflookpoeder
peper
piment (kruiden)
zoete sojasaus

Maak de kip schoon, doe uienpoeder,knoflookpoeder,peper en piment erop en mix dit goed. 1 eetlepel sojasaus weer mixen. en dan de kip laten intrekken het beste is een paar uur.

Daarna doe je bloem op een bord mix de uienpoeder,knoflookpoeder,piment en peper door de bloem. Daarna leg je 1 kippenpoot in de bloemmix en doet er een mooi laagje bloemmix overheen en leg hem in het frituurnet. Doe dit met de rest van de poten. Laat daarna de in bloemmix bedekte poten in het frituur vet zakken en frituur ze krokant en gaar. Ik doe ze altijd 12 min op 170 en 5 min op 100 graden.

Daarna smullen maar :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

een appel-kruimelcake, gewoon een kant en klaar pak en wat toevoegingen....
weinig werk en smaakt alsof je bij een restaurant eet.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Cynthia19,

Ik maak zelf ook wel eens van die stukken kip (alleen dan geen kippenpoten, maar kipfilet).

Ik snij de kipfilet in stukken. Smeer ze aan beide kanten in met zout/peper. Haal de stukjes vervolgens 1 voor 1 door de bloem, geklopte ei en paneermeel.
Dan in de frituurpan doen, even wachten tot de kip drijft en dan is het klaar! Zo heb je gefrituurde kip in een krokant jasje. 

Ik maak het zelf vaak met verjaardagen als snack tussendoor!

----------


## sietske763

smaakt dat niet erg vet??

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Nee eigenlijk niet! Je moet het wel goed laten uitdruipen natuurlijk, niet meteen vanuit het vet opeten ;-). Ik leg het meestal even op een keukenpapiertje neer, dit ontrekt het vet. 
Het is overigens ook echt niet iets wat je wekelijks moet doen, haha daarom beperk ik het tot verjaardagen, die hebben we hier maar 3x per jaar ;-)

----------


## Cyntia19

> @ Cynthia19,
> 
> Ik maak zelf ook wel eens van die stukken kip (alleen dan geen kippenpoten, maar kipfilet).
> 
> Ik snij de kipfilet in stukken. Smeer ze aan beide kanten in met zout/peper. Haal de stukjes vervolgens 1 voor 1 door de bloem, geklopte ei en paneermeel.
> Dan in de frituurpan doen, even wachten tot de kip drijft en dan is het klaar! Zo heb je gefrituurde kip in een krokant jasje. 
> 
> Ik maak het zelf vaak met verjaardagen als snack tussendoor!


Klinkt als kipnuggets ik maak ze ongeveer zo alleen dan wat meer kruiden door de bloem

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol nog een kook topic....

Bakken is leuk, ik heb laatst lekker muffins gemaakt en vorige week quiche... lekker kliederen en dan die heerlijke geur van de muffins die door het huis heen verspreiden!

----------


## Suske'52

@ anma  :Smile:  Gestooft konijn in bier :Stick Out Tongue:  

konijn/ sjalotten-ajuinen -laurier-thijm-peper (salie) - vetstof/olijfolie/boter... zout nr. keuze ..ook een bouillonblokje ...van vlees of kip of groenten .....

een snede boterham/peperkoek- 2 eetlpls donkerbruine kandijsuiker - mosterd nr.keuze - 2 glazen rode wijn + donkerbruin tafelbier ( soms doe ik er ook een..... flesje donkere leffe.... /geuze.../ framboise...bij ...geeft een aparte smaak )- bloem-maizena . 

Men bakt de stukken konijn goed bruin....kruiden en 2 soeplepels bloem erover ...omroeren ....
uit de pan nemen ..voeg terug vetstof toe ...bak de sjalotten /ajuinen bruin ....voeg het vlees toe ....laurier..thijm ...(ik voeg er ook nog salie bij vd. vertering)....bier eerst koken ....voor men het toevoegt ....sappen blijven dan beter in het vlees ......1/2 uur zachtjes stoven .... voeg dan de boterham met een 3/4 eetlepels mosterd toe ....suiker ...peperkoek 1/2 sneden .......laat nog een 10 min. zachtjes stoven ....voeg dan 2 glazen rode wijn toe... dan wat vloeistof met maizena ....voor een goed gebonden saus nr. keuze .... ( ik laat de stukken vlees niet te mals worden ... vlees moet nog rond de beenderen hangen.... niet afvallen ....daar ze verder garen in de hete saus ..... wel ook nr.keuze ) SMAKELIJK !!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

